# Building own stall, is this ok?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> We are looking at building 2 stalls, one for Curly and one for Nikki.
> 
> Will 4 metres by 3 metres be allright?
> 
> ...


That is a pretty standard size for stalls (10'x10' or 10'x12' in the US).


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a little small for over night.
I'd do either 14x14 or 14x12(feet)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

PaintHorseMares - Have you ever had any issues with these size stalls?

BarrelWannabe - Have you had issues with the smaller stalls?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

smaller stalls for larger horses can increase the number of times a horse can get cast. If your horses are not big rollers , then a 10 x 10 would work for overnight,if you plan to keep them 'box stalled' I would opt for the larger stalls if it is in the Budget.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

stevenson said:


> smaller stalls for larger horses can increase the number of times a horse can get cast.


Well the 3X4 is larger than 12footX12foot in one direction.
Can they still get cast if the panels/walls are solid?

I beleived that happened when they rolled/layed down and got a leg stuck under a rail or plank.

Correct me if im wrong!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't had an issue with that size but it's best to think for the future. 
What if they need to be in for a few days rather than over night. I think if you can manage a large stall, go for it. It will be more beneficial in the long run.

I would also opt for solid walls. Less chance of injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I haven't had an issue with that size but it's best to think for the future.
> What if they need to be in for a few days rather than over night. I think if you can manage a large stall, go for it. It will be more beneficial in the long run.
> 
> I would also opt for solid walls. Less chance of injury.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have never needed a stall before and we only really need it for bad weather/shows and just because i like the idea of them being cosy and warm in their bedrooms 


We are defenently having solid walls, shed type metal with wood over the top (in case of any kicking)

Dad said that 3X4 was easiest because of the weight bearing poles etc in the shed but i will talk to mum about the size.

I dont want anyone getting hurt!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Cast is when they get stuck against a wall. Like, they lie down but their legs are to close to the wall and they cant kick themselves up. I would also opt for a bigger size, like a 3.6 by 3.6 meter walls.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We have 12x12 stalls, and my 17hh TB rolls in it with no issue. He gets yelled at for it, because it scares me, but still. 

Given the situation, make it easy on your dad, and go with those measurements  They are close enough, and with your size horsed, shouldn't be an issue  Best of luck!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks jumper 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If it were me I'd go for the bigger size. Just think of the extra footage as less place for them poop and roll right into it after that lovely bathing/grooming that took ALL day to give them. Plus it would give them an actual bit of walking room rather than just turning around room.

We had a gelding who would weave in anything smaller than 12X14 ft. As long as he had movement room he was great. If not he'd weave himself into a tizzy and be all het up 24/7.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I will try. I'm not sure how the whole building thing works but what I understand the roof weight needs supports which are sort of in the road of we want bigger than 3x4 but I will ask 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

